# Coyote Jawbone



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Does the DWR want the entire lower jaw bone when turning in for bounty or just one? Anybody have a video or instructions on how to remove it? Thanks


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I simply skin them out, then take a saw (bone saw/wood saw, whatever) and open the coyotes mouth and cut off about a 3" chunk, clean off any tissue/meat, done! honestly takes maybe two minutes for everything. I have never had and problems doing this and turning them in. If you want to piss around with the entire lower jaw bone it takes me nearly a half hour to loosen it/clean it and I know a thing or two about it, its a pain in the azzz.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

oh and just to clarify, that was the lower jaw bone.....


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The best way I've found is to first skin the jaw, starting with the lip on the front, then down the sides and bottom, taking off all the meat as you go. Most of the meat will be on the sides at the corners of the mouth. The jaw is "L" shaped, so cut upward from the corner of the mouth until you round the corner on the "L". Do this on both sides. At this point I usually pry open the mouth as far as it will go or use my boot for assistance. This will free it up a bit so you can get your knife down the backside of the "L" and cut it loose. You then have a jaw with a tongue still attached to the inside. Cut through the stuff along the inside of the jaw that is holding the tongue on. It kinda comes to a point in the front, so you just cut a "V" shape as close to the bone as you can get. Then you can rip the tongue and meat out. You then have a fairly clean jaw. I've never cleaned it up passed this point and no one has ever complained about it. 

or.....after about 20 jaws the hard way I used my brain and got some bolt cutters. Snip, snip, done. I cut as far back as is easy and never had any issues. I think they just use the canine tooth anyway.

I then put the jaw with the scalp in a paper lunch bag. I will write the date, sex, and location on the bag so I can easily fill out my check-in form right before I bring them in. Sorry for the long answer. Hope it helps.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

The tooth they take is the smalll one just behind the canine. IT ANGLES BACK INSIDE THE JAW BONE SO BE SURE AND LEAVE A LITTLE EXTRA TOWARD THE BACK OF THE JAW. A small set of prining shears works pretty good also. If you cut the jaw behind the tooth, it will break apart in the front without cutting pretty easy.

The easiest way to get the entire jaw out is to catch them in a snare in July and after a couple days in the sun, the jaw will come right out. If your stomach can handle the stink and maggots.-O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Walk up to coyote, aim .22-250 at back of skull... pull trigger. Jawbone will be somewhere within a 30ft radius :grin:


-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys I think I get the general idea. So if I just skin the bottom jaw/mouth then lop a side off with pruning shears or bolt cutters, then take the one jaw in and the ears I should be fine?


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

just remember to keep the ears attached to each other. I usually cut from one corner of the mouth, up behind the ears to the other mouth corner, then cut across on front of the ears.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you just cut off the whole head with a chainsaw, bag it up and bring it in?/**|**\\


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Can you just cut off the whole head with a chainsaw, bag it up and bring it in?/**|**\\


I wish haha


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so I have another couple questions. First off, I accidentally cut off ONE of the ears while trying to cut off both. So I have 2 seperated ears and the entire jaw bone, free of all meat. Think I'll still get the bounty?
And the second question is similar to the first. My friend trapped a coyote and didn't have a gun with him when he found it in the trap, so he just hit it in the head with a shovel. Well thats all fine and dandy, but it kind of smashed the head in and made one of the ears non-existent. Will it still get bounty?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Really need help with this!!!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

You might call them? If it was up to me I would say no...as it opens it up for cheating...but nothing surprises me when the UDWR is involved in making decisions


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't see how somebody could cheat if they turn in the entire jaw ( unless you off your neighbors dog to get another jaw 8)). If you want to dig into history, you will find all kinds of info proving that bounties have never worked since they first started in the late 1800's. They have always been full of corruption and fraud.

MY OPINION is that Utah's is no different.
I had at first hoped that they would be able to give the hunters feedback as far as age and relationship of the coyotes they killed but I was told by the officals at the DWR that they aren't going to pursue the DNA testing far enough to determine family relationships and that they probably weren't going to age all teeth either.:shock: 
What are they doing with the DNA then?
My opinion was set in stone when I looked at the year end report of the bounty program and saw where the coyotes where killed and then where the private contracts were issued for. The idea of concentrated removal via contracts for areas that didn't receive attention during the general bounty and areas that had struggling deer numbers was shot to hell.

With all this said, I still participate. Why not? Everyone should atleast recover the money they have been charged to fund this excercise.


----------

